# springtails, why must you defy me!



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Below is a pic of a springtail culture I started more than a week ago










For some reason they just won't bloom like I've seen in other people's. What's the deal here? I added a couple pieces of white rice that molded up nice, the charcoal is some kind of conifer I took fresh from the fire place, a couple pieces of cardboard and sphag from the old culture to get them going. I just don't get it. Any tips, tricks, advice, basically anything you can tell me would be most appreciated. btw I keep them on top of a fluorescent aquarium light hood for warmth but it never gets too hot.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I have springtail tubs like yours as well as some compost tubs with other stuff like isopods and whatever little microorganisms in there and I feed them dry fish flake food. It molds over very nicely and they seem to go crazy for it? I even put it in all my vivs about once a week to make sure the populations don't get decimated. I don't think pumilio ever stop eating, greedy if you ask me....


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

fleshfrombone said:


> Below is a pic of a springtail culture I started more than a week ago
> 
> btw I keep them on top of a fluorescent aquarium light hood for warmth but it never gets too hot.


right there is your biggest problem, take them and sit them on the floor in a box to shut out the light, and like derek said feed them something else most feed yeast or fish food

i have had the same culture fron Joshs for two + years, i keep it under my cabinet stand, i can feed off it every two weeks it really booms, when it feed it i fill it full of water and shake it a little to float them to the top, then just pour in tanks until the water is almost gone, i leave just a couple centimeters, then feed them fish food and yeast, 

also give them some time


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

maybe its a co2 buildup or w.e ? ? i open mine every so often to give them fresh air.... i noticed the one i didn't open for air ended up just dying off? anyways good luck with em Ryan. If you need some when the weather warms up i can send you some of mine


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you remember if they are temperate or tropical? I have gotten different results from wither depending on the conditions.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I think the key here is that its only been a week since you started the culture. Depending on the temperature it can take as long a 1-3 months to get a blooming culture. Also dependant on the genus of springtail your started with.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Just come get a culture from me bro.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

frogparty said:


> Just come get a culture from me bro.


Say the word and I'm there broheim. Been itching to hit up Seattle again anyway. And thanks again J, btw is there anything you need? I feel like a Dbag not giving you anything back.



cheezus_2007 said:


> maybe its a co2 buildup or w.e ? ? i open mine every so often to give them fresh air.... i noticed the one i didn't open for air ended up just dying off? anyways good luck with em Ryan. If you need some when the weather warms up i can send you some of mine


I don't think it's CO2 as I open it daily and I put a pin hole in two sides to vent (advice from ZBrinks). I appreciate the offer though 



Boondoggle said:


> Do you remember if they are temperate or tropical? I have gotten different results from wither depending on the conditions.


I think tropical, not sure though, I got them as a mix of isopods and springs from basshumper. The springs gassed the poor iso's though when they were in their original container. Anyone seen him around btw?



frogmanroth said:


> right there is your biggest problem, take them and sit them on the floor in a box to shut out the light, and like derek said feed them something else most feed yeast or fish food


Good call, I'll try that. I haven't been leaving water in the bottom but its very humid in there.



Derek Benson said:


> I have springtail tubs like yours as well as some compost tubs with other stuff like isopods and whatever little microorganisms in there and I feed them dry fish flake food. It molds over very nicely and they seem to go crazy for it? I even put it in all my vivs about once a week to make sure the populations don't get decimated. I don't think pumilio ever stop eating, greedy if you ask me....


I was feeding them fish flakes and they did seem to like that.... Never kept pums but I hear they are piggies. You mean place the entire culture in your vivs? Interesting. Thanks for the advice!

Great response so far guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I can only say what works for us...

We keep ours with very little light - none directly. We feed nothing but yeast - usually once or twice per week misting a bit with every feeding. We've had good results thus far.

edit: Sorry - I didn't see it was only going for a week... It could just need more time.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

I feed my springs fish flakes as well seems to work the best for me. slices of mushrooms work well too, but the flakes are way easier and produce just as much.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I should mention a week is a conservative estimate. I pm'd Devanny on 2/11/10 that I had set them up and they had already been going for about 4 days I think. My time/spacial relational clock is waaay off. I need a job damnit


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

To me it looks too wet.

I always find they do well in a blend of cocoa fiber and cork chips, with the soil kept moist to the touch , but not wet.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Curious, other members recommend having standing water in the bottom of the culture. I also here the charcoal method is better because springs emit some hormone or something that induces them to stop laying eggs after a while and the charcoal helps dissipate this.



hexentanz said:


> To me it looks too wet.
> 
> I always find they do well in a blend of cocoa fiber and cork chips, with the soil kept moist to the touch , but not wet.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

mine are in a coir/s blend and they produce like mad. i get way better than on charcoal. To feed i just put a piece of cardboard on top, wait a bit and then take it out, springs galore


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> Curious, other members recommend having standing water in the bottom of the culture. I also here the charcoal method is better because springs emit some hormone or something that induces them to stop laying eggs after a while and the charcoal helps dissipate this.


I find (at least here anyway) that no matter the mix the springs will tend to go sterile so to speak after a period of time. Which is why I rotate some of the older ones out after 6 months time in to a newer culture with newer springs and put some new springs in to the old one to bring it back to life.

I have used the charcoal method and have never had much success with it as I do when i use cocoa fiber mixed with cork chips. They are also really fond of peat plates. 

Also I tend to find when cultures are too wet either co2 builds up or the springs stop producing.

And dangit!! I keep forgetting that the stuff i use does not translate to cocoa fiber. that is the stuff that is in mat format. :/ I mean the dirt mix that comes in a block, i believe the English word is cocoa humus!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thats coco coir


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe I should go back to coir and coco fiber. You're right it's called coco fiber here lol. 



hexentanz said:


> I find (at least here anyway) that no matter the mix the springs will tend to go sterile so to speak after a period of time. Which is why I rotate some of the older ones out after 6 months time in to a newer culture with newer springs and put some new springs in to the old one to bring it back to life.
> 
> I have used the charcoal method and have never had much success with it as I do when i use cocoa fiber mixed with cork chips. They are also really fond of peat plates.
> 
> ...


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> Maybe I should go back to coir and coco fiber. You're right it's called coco fiber here lol.


*whew* Thought my fever was impairing the English section of my brain for a bit there.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

What works for me:

Ditch the tropicals and try temperates.

Make up large cx's, 190's at the least.
Make some with straight fir bark [can get at Petco and the like], and some in straight coco husk chunks. Make 3-4 different 'batches' to test what works for you.....but for me, those work the best.
Feed 90% yeast, 10% fish food. Every week in the beginning, and 2x a week once established.
They need a month at least to breed and develop.
Yes, to holes in the containers.
Moist not wet.
I add 2 inches of leaves atop the media, and I feed the frogs by transfering the moist leaves full of springs into tanks.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Move them off the lights. Most springs don't like temps above the low 70s. We keep our temperate springtails in the low 60s.

We found that straight charcoal and uncooked white rice were the best cultures to keep mites away.

Here's a video on how we care for them: Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides Blog Archive Culturing Springtails


----------



## merk1_99 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't culture mine like that. For the small white ones I culture in 16 oz containers filled with coco fiber. I feed sliced mushroom only and soak 2''x2'' or so squares of corrugated and put on top of the mushroom. Wait a few days and boom...I then can take the corrugated square and tap off the springs into a viv. If I keep the mushroom in the container stocked I can feed the same culture 2-3 times a week. Sometimes I lazy and only add mushrooms every couple of weeks. Then it usually takes 7-10days to rebuild a booming culture. I would recommend have multiples of the same culture as well because if you are like me you have a lot of tanks to toss them in.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

joshsfrogs said:


> Move them off the lights. Most springs don't like temps above the low 70s. We keep our temperate springtails in the low 60s.
> 
> We found that straight charcoal and uncooked white rice were the best cultures to keep mites away.
> 
> Here's a video on how we care for them: Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides Blog Archive Culturing Springtails



Thanks Josh! This really helped. I have never had much success with springtails. I will try the charcoal method.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone know which charcoal best suits the springtail culture?

http://www.lowes.com/SearchCatalogD...=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=cowboy+charcoal&x=0&y=0

I plan to try a couple charcoal cultures and a couple coco chunk cx.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I've been adding sliced mushrooms weekly and been getting crazy blooms. I use the mushrooms that come in the blue styro container. Actually just got more charcoal and tubs today to make more cultures off them.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I alternate between rice, oatmeal and mushroom slices. Cultures are booming. Never tried fish flakes prefere to use what ever I got laying around the house.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

The more confusing part for me is the substrate. 

I have orchid bark, and coco husks, and going to buy some charcoal (please respond to my post above about which charcoal, I would order from Josh, but he is already sending me some stuff and I dont want to pay shipping again).


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Frank H said:


> Anyone know which charcoal best suits the springtail culture?
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/SearchCatalogD...=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=cowboy+charcoal&x=0&y=0
> 
> I plan to try a couple charcoal cultures and a couple coco chunk cx.


 I remember reading someone recommend Cowboy Charcoal for springtail cultures but cant find the thread. I imagine its the all natural one, instead of the hickory or misquite versions. My local Lowes doesnt carry the natural one. Does anyone know a local store that might have charcoal suitable for the cx?


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

Frank H said:


> I remember reading someone recommend Cowboy Charcoal for springtail cultures but cant find the thread. I imagine its the all natural one, instead of the hickory or misquite versions. My local Lowes doesnt carry the natural one. Does anyone know a local store that might have charcoal suitable for the cx?


My local Ace Hardware store carries a natural lump charcoal. In this case the phone is the best way to shop around to see who has what you need.

Doug


----------

